# Zinc and IBS? Any studies done?



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I recently took a "taste test" to determine if I was zinc deficient. You take this liquid form of zinc and put a tsp. on your tongue for about 10 seconds and then swallow it. If you are deficient there's not supposed to be any taste, or there will be a mild mineral-like taste develop over the next minute or so. If you are getting plenty of zinc it will be immediately bitter or horrid tasting. I got the very slow mineral-like fuzzy taste, almost like water at first. I started taking a form called Zinc Assay (a liquid) about two weeks ago. It absorbs through the stomach lining instead of through the villi in the small intestines. I have to admit, my head is clearing, my IBS is not painful at all, my mood swings are gone, literally, and my face has started to clear up. I can't believe how my mental outlook has improved.I saw a write up on zinc deficiency symptoms that listed: slow wound healing, taste and smell disorders, hyperactivity in children, impaired adrenal function (i.e. very tired, sore muscles), skin disorders, IBS (go figure!), iron non-responsive anemia, pica (wanting to eat or eating dirt), and eating disorders such as anorexia and bulimia. I definately have the IBS, the feeling of wanting to eat dirt a lot (I always thought that was weird!), impaired adrenal function, and I have had a mild anemia for the last 5 years. Zinc is supposed to play a key role in the immune system and brain function, two things I have always suspected were a little off in those of us with IBS. What do you think? Anyone else study this recently?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

I think you are right. I have got problems with my adrenal gland (I think). I can't handle stress and feel very nervous. My nan also suffered from hyperactivity as a child and nervousness and she gets constipation.I also had a taste test and I am zinc difficient. I also read in a book that stress (the adrenal gland) can rob you from zinc. I'm so glad you mentioned it, I was thinking of upping my zinc. How much Zinc do you take a day? Also which foods contain zinc?By the way i am thinking if I have got too much of the stess hormone (adrenaline) I think it's sensible for me to avoid sugar (it does cause me pain) as it's not good for stress. What do you think?What are your symptoms and what have been your improvements?[This message has been edited by Heather.B (edited 06-26-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

That's really interesting. My sister and I both suffer from IBS. She has been diagnosed with an immune deficiency disorder and I also have been very susceptible to anything that's floating around. I've heard that many health problems actually start in the "gut". I think I'll try the test. I wonder how much is too much zinc? I don't want to make things worse. I'll let you know how it works for me.Liz


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi:At article at webmd.com http://my.webmd.com/content/dmk/dmk_article_58947 mentions:"ZincContraindicationsPeople with high cholesterol should use zinc only under supervision, since high doses of zinc may elevate cholesterol levels in some cases.3Possible Adverse EffectsHigh doses of zinc (100-300 mg daily) can impair immune system function. Taking too much zinc can also lead to severe copper deficiency.2"According to the article, the RDA for zinc is 15 mg per day. It's pretty interesting to read.I'll see if I can find something that talks specifically about zinc (this article is about all the vitamins and minerals).








JeanG


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Zinc deficiency apparently alters taste sensation, but I wouldn't take the results of test too seriously.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Here's another link to an article in webmd.com which is pretty interesting. It tells how to take zinc and what medications to avoid taking it with: http://my.webmd.com/content/asset/uspdi.202622 JeanG


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi all, thanks for your responses.Heather.B- I am taking the form Zinc sulfate septahydrate in purified water base 5mg twice a day, at breakfast and dinner. I'm not sure it that's right but it seems to be working well for me. Oh, I forgot to mention that I started taking L Glutamine (500 mg three times a day) at the same time.I copied this from the webmd link:*Zinc is found in various foods, including lean red meats, seafoods (especially herring and oysters), peas, and beans. Zinc is also found in whole grains; however, large amounts of whole-grains have been found to decrease the amount of zinc that is absorbed. Additional zinc may be added to the diet through treated (galvanized) cookware. Foods stored in uncoated tin cans may cause less zinc to be available for absorption from food.*I also found a list of zinc-foods here: http://bewell.com/vit/vit67.asp This site lists all the things to watch out for, like copper and calcium intake, etc, and how zinc affects them. For instance, don't take zinc with coffee because coffee interferes.JeanG- Thanks for the links, I read the second one all the way through and it looks like I'm on track with the dosing. Flux- I might have dismissed it easily, too, if I haven't had an unnatural craving for dirt for all these years.







Anyway, if anyone talks to their doctor anytime soon, ask about it and let me know what they say?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

Thanks everyone for the info. I'm starting a nutrition course in september so i hope to gain some more knowledge there.Good websites!


----------

